# تكنولوجيا معالجة الآبار النفطية بالحموض



## رشيد الخولي (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

موضوع جديد قمت بكتابته على وحدة المعرفة الخاصة بغوغل ( نول)

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/1ryetk6s5p8co/33


----------



## رشيد الخولي (29 يونيو 2009)

*من مواضيعي أيضاً
مقالات في هندسة البترول
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140475.html*


----------



## احمد محمد عبد (4 يوليو 2009)

*Recovery Factor*

Thanks alot 
how do you think that the recovery factor will increase in horizontal drilling


My greeting
Ahmed M.Abid


----------

